# Help Wake up K11 Micra



## Peter Shaw (Mar 15, 2008)

I am living in Botswana Africa and unfortunately my K11 Micra/March has stopped due to to no spark. I've taken it to an Auto Electrician who ran test on it and gets P1320 error code- Ignition signal - primary. Can someone help me with what the problem could be? Elec has tested individual components which test OK. I look forward to any help and hopefully can bring my car back to life again. 

Thanks 
Pete


----------

